# MFS Log Jam @ Pistol cleared by high water, BUT...



## Tjhendricks (May 14, 2007)

BUT riverwide Lake creek strainers are still 

New info from Rick this morning suggests that the Pistol Creek Log jam was cleared by high flows. FS person on the ground confirms but they are still suggesting a portage around the riverwide strainers at Lake Creek.

Road to boundary is also reported open but unconfirmed as of now......


----------

